# Fletcher's Pond



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

I just agreed to join a few friends to go ice fishing at Fletcher's Landing, has anyone been there and what are they catching? Maybe just trying to get out of the house.

Gene


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't been there yet this year but it's a huge floodwaters. It's a pike and bass lake mostly. Tips ups with big suckers or grey's will take pike and bass. The lake is super shallow, clear, and weedy. Don't even need a flasher. The panfishing is only average at best but some nice fish can be caught if you move around.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Have not fished Fletcher's much, but Hubbard Lake is not that far from Fletcher's and we have done well on Walleyes & perch on Hubbard. One day my son's and I caught 4 Master Angler's perch on tip-ups on Hubbard. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Will keep Hubbard in my mind.

Gene


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

I have fished Fletchers a few times over the years. We always fished in front of Jack's Landing. Caught lots of nice pike on tip ups and always ended up with a nice mixed bag of panfish to go along with them. Not uncommon to get your limit of both pike and panfish. We always fished towards the end of february so it should be good for ya!


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Doc. One question is Jack's Landing the same as Fletcher's
landing?


----------



## f150 (Oct 7, 2014)

BtweenShots said:


> Thanks Doc. One question is Jack's Landing the same as Fletcher's
> landing?


Jacks landing is next to Fletchers landing


BtweenShots said:


> Thanks Doc. One question is Jack's Landing the same as Fletcher's
> landing?


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm not 100 percent sure. If ya google it their address pops up. There's s bar hotel and bait shop there too


----------



## f150 (Oct 7, 2014)

f150 said:


> Jacks landing is next to Fletchers landing


I fished it 3 days last week wasnt worth the trip few small panfish and 2 small pike.Stayed at Fletchers cabins outdated no indoor bathrooms or showers.Shared bathrooms and shower house.Way over priced


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

f150 said:


> I fished it 3 days last week wasnt worth the trip few small panfish and 2 small pike.Stayed at Fletchers cabins outdated no indoor bathrooms or showers.Shared bathrooms and shower house.Way over priced


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

Holy Crap, just as I expected another worthless trip I got myself into.
Cabin fever set in and it's making me nuts, and no common sense.

Thanks f150.


----------

